# Bobino vs TruetoCheese



## Eta Carinae (Sep 27, 2015)

> Format: 4v4 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one Week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Bobino vs TruetoCheese*[/size]

*Bobino's active squad*

 *Majin* the female Gastly <Levitate>
 *UnPwn* the genderless Unown (P) <Levitate> @ Metronome
 *Psytallica* the genderless Bronzor <Heatproof>
 *Plucky* the male Psyduck <Cloud Nine>


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Faraday* the genderless Magnemite <Magnet Pull> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jupiter* the male Drifloon <Unburden> @ Lucky Egg
 *Frog* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Eviolite
 *Cutman* the male Pawniard <Defiant>
 *majestic banana mushroom drago* the female Chikorita <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Leaf on the Wind* the female Cottonee <Prankster> @ Sun Stone
 *Grandpappy* the male Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Cheep* the male Torchic <Speed Boost> @ Sachet
 *Pluto* the male Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw

TruetoCheese, my collection of postmodern tarot cards are telling me that you are destined to get this party started.  Following that you're supposedly going to die of dysentery, but Bobino can send out and command while we wait.  Assuming you survive, you can then follow with orders of your own.

Go forth!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 27, 2015)

Of course dysentery would hit as soon as this caravan found a ref. I'll just have to haunt everyone as Jupiter.


----------



## Bobino (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh, man. Let's not let the nerves get to us. Let's try to start with Plucky!

Plucky, Jupiter's speed could end up being a problem, and I don't see you holding anything, so let's Role Play to take that Unburden. Then, we need to get some damage in, so take a swing with Shadow Claw. After that, let's try to get Jupiter stuck in a Whirlpool. If during Shadow Claw or Whirlpool, Jupiter uses Protect, Use Hone Claws to power up.

Role Play - Shadow Claw/Hone Claws - Whirlpool/Hone Claws


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 29, 2015)

Why does a duck get Shadow Claw. Where are the claws.

Since they wanna be fast so bad, we'll let them. No need for tauntsome trickery. But we'll gladly take it back with a *Thunder Wave*. Drop your Lucky Egg while you're on that, then *Hex* twice. 

I don't think Whirlpool should work, since you're not explicitly in or near a supply of water. But if you are then just move away from it on the third action while Plucky tries to Whirlpool and then Hex him. We could Telekinesis but I hate that move.

*Thunder Wave (drop your Lucky Egg) ~ Hex ~ Hex*

My god I love saying Plucky. It is the best name. It even rhymes with Ducky! Wait don't look at me like that, you gas giant :c


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 29, 2015)

> Format: 4v4 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one Week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 1*

Bobino OOOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Plucky) Psyduck [M] <Cloud Nine>
Commands: Role Play ~ Shadow Claw/Hone Claws ~ Whirlpool/Hone Claws
Status: Wobbling.

TruetoCheese OOOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Jupiter) Drifloon [M] <UnburdenED> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Thunder Wave ~ Hex x2
Status: Pruning his cloud ornament.​
Bobino checked his watch, grimacing.  The sun was already at its peak, and a couple of intimidating fellows with motorcycles were surveying the field hungrily.  He pointed at his timepiece.  The trainers made no move.  Awkwardly smiling, he turned towards his Psyduck, who was blowing dandelion spores all around the field.  At least he was happy to wait.

All four whipped their heads towards the park a few feet away.  A gigantic crashing noise had sent birds flying out of the canopies.  Someone screamed, drowned out by a terrifying hiss.  All was still for a couple of seconds before a covered wagon straight out of the 1830s burst through the tree trunks.  Rather than being led by horses or Pokemon of a similar physiology, the carriage was driven by a couple of terrifying scorpion-like creatures.  Gutterspout and Madeline, frustrated with their demotion to pack animals, brought the wagon right up to Bobino, who quivered.  From out of the cart hopped his referee, who had only introduced himself a few days earlier.

Cursing, the ref brought a deck of cards out of his pocket, dropped them, and stamped them into the ground, likely irritating some pagan deity.  He was called back into the wagon by a woozy groan.  Eta Carinae retreated and pulled up a lump of human flesh.  TruetoCheese, waxing about the sparseness of Asber health care, was pale in the face and jelly in the limbs.  Eta Carinae grabbed a Pokeball from the ill man’s belt and returned Gutterspout.  Freeing Madeline from her own reins, the ref popped Cheese on the back of his massive scorpion.  Drunkenly swaying back and forth, the trainer nonetheless released Jupiter the Drifloon.  Madeline whined about her passive usage.  The referee, on a search for moist towelettes, nonetheless found the time to blow his whistle.

Jupiter got to work first, dropping his oval stone that was not an Oval Stone.  The rock rolled over beside the abandoned Tarot Cards.  Feeling lighter than he, a balloon, normally was, Jupiter spun his kite-string arms with a whimsical giggle.  Small sparks of electricity appeared at the ends of the strands.  Delighted, Jupiter floated over and tickled Plucky, who had just completed a lengthy daisy chain.  The jolt of electricity that coursed through his body caused the Psyduck to violently tear the chain apart, eliciting a distressed honk.  Some balloons were such critics!  Plucky responded by tapping into Jupiter’s spiritual connection with the wind.  He closed his eyes and listened to the ticklish breeze, deciphering the howls and calls of suburbia.  Discerning that the wind only really talked about leaves and cliffs, the Psyduck still managed to get a handle on Jupiter’s zephyr-borne agility.

TruetoCheese tried to cheer on Jupiter, but only succeeded in vomiting all over the back of his Drapion.  Madeline fumed, while Eta backed away, repulsed.  Despite his trainer’s failure to encourage, Jupiter was happy to act.  Chanting in Zeppelin Dialect, the Drifloon siphoned a bit of the arcane energy practically oozing from the tarot cards on the ground and used it to doom Plucky (and all of his siblings for good measure).  The Psyduck, stereotypically, clenched his forehead with hands that were _very clearly_ three fingered and soft.  As he pulled them back down, purple flames extended from the ends of each finger, startling Plucky as much as his opponent.  Jupiter, hoping not to get flayed, tried to whizz out of the way of the Psyduck, but the shadowy claws extended like those of the most famous person to ever come out of Cold Lake, Alberta (screw you, Alex Auld).  Jupiter’s skin burned as he was struck.  TruetoCheese nearly broke into tears.

Following this emotional exchange, Plucky brought his arms to the sky, hoping to summon up the fury of the churning river.  He prayed to the spirit of the rolling rapids, calling for the mariner’s worst nightmare to spring to life…

… About a kilometre away, a poor triathlete was absolutely _swamped_ by the water fountain she had stopped at.  Soaked through her spandex, she searched the fountain for a maintenance number to call…

… Plucky’s attempt had failed.  He scratched his head (with tiny fingers this time, no accidental lobotomies) and peered quizzically at Jupiter, who was preparing another incantation.  This time he called for a jinx to punish Plucky and his local mail carriers.  They were always late.

Eta Carinae, hardly paying attention anymore, waved a flag absentmindedly.  While TruetoCheese spluttered gibberish at Jupiter, the referee dialed up the local Nurse Joy.

*End of Round 1*

Bobino OOOO






Health: 68%
Energy: 91%
(Plucky) Psyduck [M] <UnburdenED>
Status: Thinking nautical thoughts.  Paralyzed (severe)

TruetoCheese OOOO






Health: 90%
Energy: 86%
(Jupiter) Drifloon [M] <UnburdenED> @Lucky Egg
Status: Trying to remember what the incantation is for cursing pond critters as one​
Arena Notes:
-There’s a Lucky Egg just lying there.  Alone.  Afraid

Ref Notes:
-Throwback to the days I reffed as a preteen.  Some centered text now
-I’m taking Oregon Trail and running with it
-Naturally, Drifloons get their UnburdenED Speed Boost from their deep connection with the wind.  Why would you think otherwise?
-Role Play nearly failed from paralysis, even with the reduced chance due to the move being fairly stationary.  It cost an extra point of energy and only knocked the failure chance down by 1%, rather than 2
-Whirlpool failed, as there is no easily accessible water source
-Don’t try and take advantage of the sewage lines
-Don’t
-The biker dudes will get angry
-TruetoCheese gets some Gravol and orders next


----------



## TruetoCheese (Sep 30, 2015)

Ha, but you see, it is not I but FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY the Zoroark disguised as me! Also pretending to have dysentery because she is a good actor! Wait- what? Oh. We may need that Gravol.

Ahem.

Plucky must be loving that bit of electricity we've gifted him, why not show him the *real deal?* Then just set your course to *Acrobatics*, and finish with a simple but effective *Hex*. *Magic Coat* anything that can be reflected, though.

He might try to outwait you and hit you with circular commands on your Magic Coat conditional, so if he's just sitting there trying to watch your moves (because of dat circularity), then throw up a *Sub(15%)* if you don't have one, and otherwise just default to your flavour of attack for that action. Note that if he's paralysed for that action he'll probably spasm or something, which should be different from the old watching your every move.

If he has Double Team clones up, well with his speed it would be a clone, then cartwheel your Acrobatics through them. If he's gone underground (after your action) on you, drop the Substitute on the next available action and then Magic Coat for safety purposes.

*Thunderbolt / Magic Coat / Substitute (15%) ~ Acrobatics / Magic Coat / Substitute (15%) ~ Hex / Magic Coat / Substitute (15%)*

Fun fact: I wrote up a full set of orders based around Taunt then realised Jupiter doesn't learn Taunt. That would've been something.


----------



## Bobino (Oct 2, 2015)

(So sorry for the delay, busy couple days, thanks for your patience!)

Ok, so we need to hold out through another attack, Plucky. He's going to to zap you really bad unless you can *Protect* yourself. After that, we're going to have to let him show off his Acrobatics, but let's try to get a bit of pay back with an *Ice Beam*! Lastly,  lets prevent him from trying to Hex you anymore by giving him a *Mimic*'d *Thunder Wave*, making him use Magic Coat. You got this!

*Protect ~ Ice Beam ~ Mimic (Thunder Wave)*

Also Fun Fact: I thought because Whirlpool didn't specify like Surf does that it was usable. =(


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 2, 2015)

> Format: 4v4 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one Week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 2*

Bobino OOOO






Health: 68%
Energy: 91%
(Plucky) Psyduck [M] <UnburdenED>
Commands: Protect ~ Ice Beam ~ Mimic
Status: Thinking nautical thoughts.  Paralyzed (severe)

FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY OOOO






Health: 90%
Energy: 84%
(Jupiter) Drifloon [M] <UnburdenED> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Thunderbolt/Magic Coat/Substitute ~ Acrobatics/Magic Coat/Substitute ~ Hex/Magic Coat/Substitute
Status: Trying to remember what the incantation is for cursing pond critters as one​
The various spa attendants seemed to have access to an infinite stash of food.  TruetoCheese could have any delicacy brought with a mere snap of his fingers.  Holed up inside the Ribbon Syndicate of Sinnoh’s Resort Area, the trainer was at peace.  Peace.  Piece.  TruetoCheese rung a dinner bell and requested a slice of Angel Food Cake.

Bundled up in at least seventeen blankets, Cheese had to burrow deep to find his cell phone as it began to ring incessantly.  Recognizing the number, he groaned.  Serially wracked by guilt, he had to pick up.  From out of the earpiece came a barrage of verbal abuse from his neurotic Zoroark, who had stepped in on short notice to cover him in a battle halfway across the world.  FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY had gone above and beyond, having navigated a covered wagon all the way through Asber and contracted a disease all for the sake of legitimacy.  TruetoCheese listened as he slipped into a food coma.  He signalled for an attendant to bring him a London Fog before telling FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY to “appreciate the ultimate honor of acting as a Pokemon trainer”.  Hanging up, he took his tea and prepared for a pedicure.

FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY, fighting nausea, put her head in her hands.  Mumbling through paw, she relayed her next set of complex orders to Jupiter.  The Drifloon, none the wiser, began to rub his cloud ornament into his cranium, generating a static charge.  As he did this, Bobino, who looked like he had lived through three days of back-breaking labour in the past minute, gave barebones orders to Plucky.  Simplicity was always best when dealing with the Psyduck, who had been put in a trance by a hovering butterfly.  Done scratching his head, Jupiter was a jitterbug.  Unable to keep the electricity in check, Jupiter extended his arms and released the charge.  A jagged bolt of electricity cut across the field, singing the tips of the manicured grass.  The thunder screamed forwards with the fury of Olympus… and crashed into a cryptocrystalline blue shield.  The electricity struck and dispersed in all directions, leaving Plucky squeaky clean.  The Psyduck looked as shocked as Jupiter by the appearance of the barrier, captured by its smooth surface enough to plant his bill against it.  Bobino prayed that Plucky’s paralysis wouldn’t keep him there.

The wall disappeared, leaving the absentminded Plucky still as if turned to stone, his last action that of sniffing the ripe, spring air.  Jupiter, seeing Plucky as a duck in the headlights, reached beneath his head and widened his gas intake hole.  At once, he began to whiz around the battlefield, looking like a possessed torpedo.  Jupiter, however, was very much in control.  He angled himself at Plucky and let himself plunge towards the unfocused avian.  He collided with Plucky and brought the duck out of his curious slumber.  To Plucky, this was havoc, and he brought his hands back up to his head, pulling at imaginary locks of hair.  Jupiter was far from done, his rubbery casing continuing to batter and bruise Plucky.  At one point the Psyduck came close to grasping Jupiter, but the Drifloon, starting to run low on air, managed to juke out of the way.

Plucky, feeling _very_ attacked right now, opened up his bill and sneezed out a chilly blast of ice and self-doubt.  Jupiter had just stopped to re-inflate and receive more orders from the God-King Zoroark, sitting on her Chaurs steed, hating everything, when the white beam cut into Jupiter’s plastic skin.  The Drifloon expelled another puff of oxygen in his shock, the ice certainly not welcome in his air space.  He whipped around to see Plucky trying to unstick his frigid tongue from the roof of his mouth.

In truth, as Plucky fought with his bill, he was actually focusing hard (for him) on Jupiter’s previous moves.  PI Plucky was deep in thought, trying to reimagine the exact arm swirl utilized by Jupiter when he had given him this serious case of cramps.  This mental enterprise, as well as the physical struggle, was keeping him more occupied than he had any right to be.  Jupiter, meanwhile, had given up on the spell that encompassed all pond creatures.  Instead, he settled on all Pokemon that could be turned into poultry.  Eta Carinae, still on hold with the Pokemon Centre (listening to the _fifth goddam rendition of the PokeRap_), heard a muted scream from the Pokeball that housed his Tranquill.  Assuming Max was merely practicing his Hyper Voice technique, the referee tuned back into “Eelctrode, Diglett, Nidoran…”

Plucky’s scream was a fair bit more audible.  The Psyduck was tired of having every nightmare he’d ever dreamt return as a catalogue of horror.  Such an experience aligned perfectly with FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY’s current state of mind: one of many angers and distresses.

TruetoCheese stared out over the villa below.  He could handle this life.

*Round 2*

Bobino OOOO






Health: 39%
Energy: 79%
(Plucky) Psyduck [M] <UnburdenED>
Status: Disliking Harry Potter more and more.  Paralyzed (moderate), knows Thunder Wave

FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY OOOO






Health: 77%
Energy: 68%
(Jupiter) Drifloon [M] <UnburdenED> @Lucky Egg
Status: Wondering if his trainer always looked that… furry​
Arena Notes:
-The Lonely Egg is trying to make friends with the soil

Ref Notes:
-Send me a postcard, Cheese!
-The Hexes last round should have cost an extra energy point each, so Jupiter’s total was adjusted a slight bit at the start of the round
-Plucky’s paralysis dropped down to moderate after the first action.  No parafails for the entire round, huzzah!
-Mimic doesn’t use the move it copies right away.  The action of its use just implants the move into the user’s memory for a later date
-Also for future reference, Bobino, though I doubt you’ll make the same mistake again, Whirplool does mention needing the target to be “on or near water”
-My roommate was blasting music the entire time while I was working on this, so I apologize for the brevity in my sentences.  Complicated sentences weren’t happening.  Still aren’t
-Up next: Bobino counters FOXTROT OSCAR X-RAY with a thrilling onslaught.  How does he do it?  Tune in next week!
-((Don’t worry about being busy, you were well within the DQ period))


----------



## Bobino (Oct 12, 2015)

(Sorry again. I swear this should be last delay)

Plucky, we've seen some better days. Let's give them a taste of their own medicine. Paralyze them with that Thunderwave you learned.... Once he's paralyzed, use Shadow Claw the rest of the turn. If he throws up reflect, or any other move that would prevent the status, attack with Shadow Claw instead!

Thunderwave / shadow Claw ~ Thunderwave / Shadow Claw ~ thunderwave / Shadow Claw


----------



## Eta Carinae (Dec 3, 2015)

Alright, *24 hour DQ Warning for TruetoCheese*.


----------



## Bobino (Dec 11, 2015)

Sad face.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Dec 14, 2015)

OK, I don't think we can wait any longer.  *TruetoCheese is disqualified*, the database will handle the prizes.


----------

